# Free Coffee



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Woh..... Don't all rush!

Bella Barista, a Forum sponsor are about to start roasting & selling fresh coffee beans.

They are inviting help from the first 50 Forum members to apply.

Its very urgent for them & you need to respond quickly.

They ask to be notified how their package arrived & its condition. Then just as soon as you've tasted it let them know what you think.

To get started follow this link:

Link removed as offer is now closed

Enjoy this freeby & help a Sponsor


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK I'm in...all signed up here


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Boom....

I love free stuff!

Someone promised me some free cups once!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Boom....
> 
> I love free stuff!
> 
> Someone promised me some free cups once!


I sent thecat some ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think he is referring to me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Been sat in packaging for two weeks !!!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

im in


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Am in too.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

On it.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

All signed up. Exciting times!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Been sat in packaging for two weeks !!!


I sent you the address, yes?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy to be of service


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Done:good:


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

All boxes ticked and fingers crossed


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just signed up, thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I sent thecat some ......


Which i Gratley have received and use on a daily basis, second freebie I have had, if you include the sticker for my SJ


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

Signed up; cheers Ronsil!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

sweet.. me to


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

for once, im not too late!!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Be rude not to................


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just registered, thanks for the heads up

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in. Happy to help a well respected company that supports our community (and happy to be bribed with samples of coffee! )


----------



## awcoffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I am also in. Claudette discussed this new venture with us when we bought the Verona

Alan


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes when something seems too good to be true...it's good and it's true. Absolutely in. Thank you, Ron, for posting it and thank you BB - for being good and true.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Right - Thats it folks. This Thread is now closed as we have now passed the fifty on offer


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the headsup, probably too late but applied anyway.


----------

